# How much difference?



## RonSchmitt (Mar 26, 2008)

OK, time to try a new kit. How much difference is there between assembling a standard rollerball type pen and a fountain pen? 
Is this gonna be a whole new learning curve?
Thanks.


----------



## Buzz (Mar 26, 2008)

No difference at all.  Whether its a Jr or full size Stateman, Emperor, Gentlemen's, or a Baron or Churchill etc. the only difference between rollerballs and fountains of the same design is the nib holder section.  If you were to have, as an example, a Churchill rollerball in timber A, and a Churchill fountain in timber B, the fountain can become a rollerball and vice-versa.  Remember to take the rollerball spring with the nib and refill when changing it over.


----------



## kirkfranks (Mar 26, 2008)

For most kits the assembly is close to the same.
Take a Baron for example.  Everything is the same except for:
1. No spring to glue in the end.
2. The Grip/Nib assembly is screwed in the front instead of the standard rollerball grip.

Writing is different.


----------



## rlharding (Mar 26, 2008)

What Buzz said.  Assemble one pen and while others may have different parts/more parts, it's all the same.


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 26, 2008)

*Sorry, but there IS a difference.*  You have to test fit each part when making a fountain pen.  There are no alignment issues with a roller ball pen as it writes the same all the way around the nib.  *A fountain pen needs to align with the direction of the flat of the nib, otherwise it can be uncomfortable to hold and use.*  Each couple needs to be fit with the nib assembly in place.


----------



## rlharding (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> *Sorry, but there IS a difference.*  You have to test fit each part when making a fountain pen.  There are no alignment issues with a roller ball pen as it writes the same all the way around the nib.  *A fountain pen needs to align with the direction of the flat of the nib, otherwise it can be uncomfortable to hold and use.*  Each couple needs to be fit with the nib assembly in place.



What do you mean Lou?


----------



## ashaw (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plus you need to make sure the nib writes smoothly.  If not you may have to smooth the nib out yourself. Then you also need to be able to talk the FP talk.  Lou you what I mean.

Alan


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlharding_
> What do you mean Lou?



Most Berea couplers are four-start and most CS USA couplers are three start.  Orientation of the nib and clip such that the clip is in a comfortable position for writing is critical to the comfort of using the pen.  In the example below you will see that the clip is on the same plane as the face of the nib.  This insures that the clip will not ride against the thumb or index finger of either a left-handed or write-handed writer.







On a Baron, for example, if you do not test fit the couplers, you may be off as much as 45-degrees from the desired writing position.  On a Jr. Statesman, you may be off as much as 60-degrees.  That much difference causes an imbalance which detracts from the writing pleasure.


----------



## jeffj13 (Mar 27, 2008)

[quote
On a Baron, for example, if you do not test fit the couplers, you may be off as much as 45-degrees from the desired writing position.  On a Jr. Statesman, you may be off as much as 60-degrees.  That much difference causes an imbalance which detracts from the writing pleasure.

[/quote]

Or you could make pens that don't post or friction post instead of a threaded post(which, imho,is unattractive anyway) such as the Gentlemen's, Churchill or El Grande.

Note:  Not dissing Lou here, he is absolutely correct.  Just pointing out that there is another option.

jeff


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 27, 2008)

What Lou says is only for posting pens. Larger pens, like Gents, often are not posted.
As for the original question: Have the instructions provided by the supplier in front of you and the parts laid out. Read carefully, pick up each part and put next to the barrel where it should be inserted. If something confuses you (don't worry, you aren't alone on this) start over. Do take your time. After the first one, you will be an expert.


----------



## rlharding (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Lou. I do that anyway so thought you were talking about something else I didn't know about.


----------

